# Using Touch OSC both as Midi Input and Generic Remote (Cubase)



## Siggi (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi there,

I want to use Touch OSC (v2) with Cubase 11. I have an Android tablet and using the OSC Bridge. 
The problem ist, that I haven't found out how to separate Generic Remotes and CC-Entry, because I can only use the CC-controlled midi-faders (f.e. CC11 for Volume or CC1 for modulation etc.) if the MIDI-settings for Touch OSC Bridge are set to "all midi". 
The problem is, that the commands of the generic remote are also recorded into the track, which can be seen by midi-monitoring or list-editor. 

Is it possible to use both note/CC commands AND generic remote commands with that configuration? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## tonelab (Apr 12, 2022)

Wow! Not a single response since September 2021. How sad. You might consider trying
TouchOSC Templates Makers​
The title is somewhat deceiving but perhaps someone there can steer you in the right direction. Best of luck!


----------



## BGaussling (May 29, 2022)

Don't know if you found the solution yourself yet...you should create separate Midi In/Outs with a tool called loopmidi or something similar Then you use one in/out specifically only for midi cc and another one only for Cubase generic remote control. Any questions, ask! Good luck


----------

